# 'Resurrect an Old Thread' week?



## Ancalagon (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's a novel idea! 

How about we select old threads that have gone by the wayside and we bring them back from the dead and everyone in the forum has a week to add to the discussion, question the theories, ideas and arguements previously put forward by adding their thoughts. If it suceeds after a week, it stays for another week as the main topic of discussion, if not, another is selected and the process begins again???


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 13, 2003)

*applause, applause*

Through the process of cleaning out threads and posts in the book-section, I have come across a number of threads that are just waiting for someone with the right feel for that special topic, to bring it back to light. I have noticed that others also have been digging in the threads of ages past, so I think this could be done. To get as many as possible to participate, I suggest that we start in the 'Silmarillion' section, or perhaps in the Hall of Fire or Bag end. There are good threads everywhere.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 13, 2003)

There are a lot of good threads lying dormant in the Silmarillion section.  
I also suggest the Silmarillion section. 
A _Very_ novel idea.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 14, 2003)

OOOH Fun. . .

Now what. . .I was thinking about one or two old threads today, but they were all pretty well sewed up when I left them.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 15, 2003)

This would be an excellent idea! Especially for bringing some of the book forum to more frequent discussion.
I mean, I enjoy the book fora but rarely post there myself, and this would help create more exposure for other members.
I too suggest one of the book fora for "fodder" for this endeavour.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmm, I was only thinking about the book fora myself, though any section that has its foundation in Tolkien should qualify. So, how do we progress and what should the next steps be?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe someone should choose a thread [After some digging in one of the Tolkien related fora] and bump it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2003)

I made a whole new 'Who is the greatest Elf thread' and this could be considered part of your 'bringing-threads-from-the-dead-programme' Anc.

Yes, yes, we had a thread like this ages ago, but it lacked so many options, and adding them now would not be very wise, as so many people have already voted. I sent it to the Archives.

Now we have all the great Elves we could possibly think of on the poll, and multiple choice as well! No need to bang your head against the table anymore because you can't choose just one!  

So there you have it: the resurrected and revised The greatest Elf thread.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Sep 20, 2003)

I just added a new post to the "Movie Lovers" thread in "Stuff and Bother." That thread hadn't had a new post since March. It was about one of the movies Ian McKellen did. Sure, there's the Guild of Movie Lovers, but I didn't want to wait to see if they'd accept me as a member.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 10, 2003)

I should have pointed out this was supposed to be a 'resurrect an old Tolkien-related thread' week!

Ohhh, this would be a bump, obviously I am trying to increase my post count


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 12, 2003)

I hate to break it to you, Anc, but the post count has been switched off..... 
I have tried to ressurect an old thread that really struck me when it was posted:
First post: A question to ponder. 
IMO, this thread should really wake the philosopher in every Tolkien-fan.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 13, 2009)

Isn't this post just...ironic?


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Isn't this post just...ironic?



I couldn't help but laugh 

Thread necromancy is still one of the arts of the Dark Lord, though!


----------

